# I just bought this Audi race car ...any info !



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...19933


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: I just bought this Audi race car ...any info ! (s4racing06)*

Hey. I don't know a history, but would be curious about featuring your car when you have more.
Do you know if the cars were campaigned by Audi of America? I know someone at AoA who might know if they were. Also, you might check with Joe Hoppen of Hoppen Motorsports as I believe he ran Audi Sport in North America back during those days.


----------



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: I just bought this Audi race car ...any info ! ([email protected])*

I met with Michael last night and the story is very cool. Please send me you email and I will fill you in. [email protected] Yes, Audi had a lot to do with the cars.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: I just bought this Audi race car ...any info ! (s4racing06)*

Mail sent.


----------

